# Hand-Made in Treviso Italy - REALLY!



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

...assembled in Northern California...
Latest addition to my Pinarello fleet is this NOS '95 Asolo that I discovered in a vintage bike shop in Belgium. I had been hunting for a Stelvio to restore when I stumbled upon this pristine, never built, new old stock Asolo. I've tried to keep all components within the '90's vintage. It's been one of the most satisfying bike projects I've worked on in years. All components are designed & manufactured in Italy except the Mavic rims (France), Wheelsmith spokes (US), cage & chain (Japan)








*Frameset:* 1995 Pinarello Asolo 56cm (NOS)
*Frame Material:* Dedecai Dolman Chromoly Steel
*Fork: *Columbus Chromoly Steel
*Gruppo:* 1999 Campagnolo Record / Chorus mix
*Cables:* Campagnolo Ergo
*Bars:* 1994 Cinelli Criterium 44cm/64 - 26.4 clamp (NOS)
*Stem:* Cinelli 1R 130mm – 26.4 clamp
*Headset:* Campagnolo Record 1” quill
*Seat Post:* 1999 Campagnolo Record titanium
*Saddle:* Selle San Marco Rolls
*Pedals:* 1990 Campagnolo Super Record
*Chain:* KMC X10SL Gold
*Wheelset:*
*Hubs: *1999 Campagnolo Record 32 hole
*Spokes:* Wheelsmith triple butted
*Rims:* Mavic Open Pro silver
*Tires:* Veloflex Pave Gum
*Tape:* Cinelli Cork
*Bottle Cage:* Nitto
















































































Thanks for looking :thumbsup:


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

rhauft said:


> Thanks for looking :thumbsup:


Thanks for sharing. Goreous bike!:thumbsup:


----------



## Om Flyer (Jun 29, 2007)

rhauft: Your attention to detail is always amazing...even chainwheel bolt stots are all vertically aligned. I typically stare at your work for hours, only to go into my shop with a renewed level of geek. Thank you.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Toe clips and ero's make less then zero sense,,,,


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Toe clips and ero's make less then zero sense,,,,


I had them on another bike and thought they'd look cool for pix.
...and don't forget that the cage & chain are made in Japan !!!  

Buzz Kill!


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Om Flyer said:


> rhauft: Your attention to detail is always amazing...even chainwheel bolt stots are all vertically aligned. I typically stare at your work for hours, only to go into my shop with a renewed level of geek. Thank you.


:blush2: (you should see my sock drawer)


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

rhauft said:


> I had them on another bike and thought they'd look cool for pix.
> ...and don't forget that the cage & chain are made in Japan !!!
> 
> Buzz Kill!


I don't care where stuff is made or said to be made. I just think frankenbikes look lame. It's either retro or modern. IMO

Didn't you post this a few weeks ago. I feel like i'm repeating myself..


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

man, who pissed in your cherios this mornig?
Lighten up Francis, it's a bike, not world peace.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

rhauft said:


> man, who pissed in your cherios this mornig?
> Lighten up Francis, it's a bike, not world peace.


I'm sorry, I didn't realize it was positive feedback only. Looks amazing. I wish I could build one just like it.. Better??


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Stunning. Love it, the occasional "i" left un-dotted or "t" left uncrossed, notwithstanding. And let's hear it for the brown suede saddle and natural bar tape. Now it's time to get some road grime on the beast.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Lovely bike. My Seistere has the same GP stamps that are on your rear brake bridge. They are on the front forks on mine. Do you know whether this is a sure indication that it was made in Italy? Thanks.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Now thats a Pinarello!


----------

